# Petrified Tires



## spencehouse (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm a newbee on here as I just discovered the site and am new to bike restoration/collecting.  I've always loved old stuff and now bikes are now part of it.  I just got a 1929 Elgin and am super excited to get it back on the road.  It is in great shape except the tires are petrified and I have no good idea about how to get them off making sure not to damage the rims.  These tires are rock hard without any flexibility.

After I get them off I will need to get appropriate tires to replace them.  I have heard about Robert Dean and will probably be going that direction when the time is right.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 9, 2016)

I usually use a pair of wire cutters to cut across the tire then you can slowly peel the old tire off. You can usually find a place on the tire/wheel so that the cutters fit nicely between the wheel and the tire so that you don't start to damage the wood of the wheel.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kunzog (Jan 9, 2016)

dont be in a hurry to cut those tire, they have value to someone if you can remove them from the rims


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2016)

kunzog said:


> dont be in a hurry to cut those tire, they have value to someone if you can remove them from the rims




Hard to believe it, but yes some people do collect old, fossilized tires. However, don't compromise your rims and time to save a $10 tire. Condition is everything.


----------



## spencehouse (Jan 10, 2016)

Handyman said:


> I usually use a pair of wire cutters to cut across the tire then you can slowly peel the old tire off. You can usually find a place on the tire/wheel so that the cutters fit nicely between the wheel and the tire so that you don't start to damage the wood of the wheel.  Pete in Fitchburg




Thanks for the suggestion!  Any idea if heat would make it easier to get them off and how "clean do they need to be to accept new tires?


----------



## spencehouse (Jan 10, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Hard to believe it, but yes some people do collect old, fossilized tires. However, don't compromise your rims and time to save a $10 tire. Condition is everything.




I saw that on this site.  These won't be able to be saved they are going to be difficult.  I just wish there was some give in the tires.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can you soak the tires? Try Dot4 brake fluid, I've used it successfully on smaller / older rubber parts. I'd look around, there may be some better soaking solutions.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2016)

spencehouse said:


> Thanks for the suggestion!  Any idea if heat would make it easier to get them off and how "clean do they need to be to accept new tires?




I cut with a hack saw, carefully until near the rim. Then try to lift tire a bit using wood shims. then cut remainder of tire. Done. 
*FYI* to all viewers... if tire is at all pliable, it may be save-able by treating with John Deere "Ultra Guard". I love this stuff, and have saved many tires this way. May need to treat 3-4 times or until to your liking. Lay tires on black poster paper and cover with clear plastic to help heat up and retain heat from sun (when it's warm out). Massage tires periodically.


----------



## spencehouse (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks!!!  Getting ready to get started.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 14, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I cut with a hack saw, carefully until near the rim. Then try to lift tire a bit using wood shims. then cut remainder of tire. Done.
> *FYI* to all viewers... if tire is at all pliable, it may be save-able by treating with John Deere "Ultra Guard". I love this stuff, and have saved many tires this way. May need to treat 3-4 times or until to your liking. Lay tires on black poster paper and cover with clear plastic to help heat up and retain heat from sun (when it's warm out). Massage tires periodically.




I'm going to try some of that John Deere "Ultra Guard" stuff on a few of my tires Bri.  Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think..........................at this stage in my life.....................I'd be massaging old tires.      Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikiba (Jan 14, 2016)

Handyman said:


> I'm going to try some of that John Deere "Ultra Guard" stuff on a few of my tires Bri.  Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think..........................at this stage in my life.....................I'd be massaging old tires.      Pete in Fitchburg




LOL ... I wish I could find someone to massage my old tire


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2016)

Handyman said:


> I'm going to try some of that John Deere "Ultra Guard" stuff on a few of my tires Bri.  Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think..........................at this stage in my life.....................I'd be massaging old tires.      Pete in Fitchburg




...maybe it's an acronym for something.....


----------



## momo608 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have pulled motorcycle tires off with my bare hands with lots of soapy water. Once you start using prying devices, things are not looking good for your rims. Cut the bastards off.


----------

